# Buffalo Closer



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went back to Buffalo this AM. Big crowd. Still short on Vendors over pending rain. I was going to do a bulk buy on some fishing lures off a guy I talked to Friday. Seems they had high winds and rain yesterday that upset the guys shelter and thrashed his goods.
Anyway still a nice crowd, sold everything and made one trade. Took in a very nice 422 Target S&W 6”.
Next one is in the spring, just around the corner.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I have the 422 in 4" and 6" models. What are they worth these days?? Thanks


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The 422 Target in excellent condition go $350-$450. The field models with fixed sights about $100 less. Top price is for pistols with box/docs, ect. The barrel length doesn’t enter into value. The 422 
Only has one bad feature. The lower is aluminum alloy and is anodized finish. It doesn’t hold up well to rough use. But gun can look terrible and still be virtually new. Some will polish all the anodized finish off lower when it becomes ragged looking. The field model has black synthetic grips, Target models have fancy wood. I have 4” that I carried as beater while wade fishing. I got a set of the synthetic grips for $5 at a show. They went fishing to save my fancy wood grips.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks. Mine both are wood grips. Little wear on one as my better half used a holster on her 4 wheeler to carry around but otherwise mint. Clips still available even though they say not available. S&W waits til they get a bunch ordered and then produce them, you may wait 6 months. I waited about 2, $29.95 each few years ago. Fits the model 41 too. I have seen very few at gun shows.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Before Uncle Joe, new magazines were $22.95 at most of the big shooter supplies. Then they went to $29.95. Now they are wanting $80 for them. I will buy a 422-622 ect with extra mags just to get the mags. These new mags will fit the 41 & 46, but don’t lock in some of older models. You can adjust the mag release of 41s to accept 422 mags. If your 41 is factory D&T for optics it will except the 422 mags
I expect to see them at $29 when latest panic bottoms out.


----------

